# 1963 impala reverse lights wont light up



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

My brake lights work fine and turn signals too, but when i put it in reverse the reverse lights wont go on, i jumped the lights to check if it were the bulbs but both reverse bulbs turn on when i jumped them when the car was put in reverse, so its got to be something in the steering wheel?? also my lever for turn signal works fine to the left and right but just doesnt go back to the middle after i turn, is it the canceling cam only? thanks for the help fellas.......


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

i have never had that problem think your middle lights are revearse. i figure they should have wiring diffrent from the other lights. trace your wires see if any are disconnected or bare touching ground



if it is something in the steering wheel find the back up lights wire and run a switch and power to them


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joeycutlass_@Jan 31 2011, 10:04 PM~19747970
> *i have never had that problem think your middle lights are revearse. i figure they should have wiring diffrent from the other lights. trace your wires see if any are disconnected or bare touching ground
> if it is something in the steering wheel find the back up lights wire and run a switch and power to them
> *



i believe its something in the column shift, when i throw it in reverse some kind of switch is not making so its not sending the power to the reverse lights but i dont know what switch this is or if it is even a switch??


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

i have seen mechanics put hole steering columns back together. have a shop rebuild your column or keep an eye out for one one ebay. they turn up from time to time
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5...-All-Categories


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

for your reverse light it might be your neutral safety switch under the column if its column shirt i got mine from autozone pretty cheap


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

good advice, now that i think about it you could take your steering wheel off and just take a look see if anything looks out place


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Feb 1 2011, 01:36 AM~19750075
> *for your reverse light it might be your neutral safety switch under the column if its column shirt i got mine from autozone pretty cheap
> *



gonna have to look into that, do you mean literally under the the column or you mean i have to take off the steering wheel?


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

the neutral safety switch is literly on the column look under the column underneath the dash and youll see it no need to take the steering wheel off http://www.autozone.com/autozone/parts/Dur...tifier=893_0_0_


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Feb 1 2011, 02:38 AM~19750946
> *the neutral safety switch is literly on the column look under the column underneath the dash and youll see it no need to take the steering wheel off  http://www.autozone.com/autozone/parts/Dur...tifier=893_0_0_
> *



   thanks


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Jan 31 2011, 07:38 PM~19750946
> *the neutral safety switch is literly on the column look under the column underneath the dash and youll see it no need to take the steering wheel off  http://www.autozone.com/autozone/parts/Dur...tifier=893_0_0_
> *


thats the problem


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

i forgot to mention that it is a column shift 3 on the tree, dont know if that matters?


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 2 2011, 02:14 PM~19768422
> *i forgot to mention that it is a column shift 3 on the tree, dont know if that matters?
> *


nope


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

u sure its not the backup lamp switch?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

do what i did













DEAL WITH IT







seriously, i never did care if they lit up on my old 64, Tx inspection never said anything about em... cant think of much effect it would have, unles you tend to back up in dark driveways freequently...


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bay66imp+Feb 9 2011, 04:08 AM~19823525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel ya but for some damn reason it just bothers me that they dont work, especially because ALL my lights in my 63 work. EVERY single light works except the back up lights so i want to get them to work.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 9 2011, 01:08 AM~19824102
> *thats the other thing i was thinking it could be, so im not sure if its the neutral safety switch or the back up switch. gonna check it out this weekend and see if i can figure it out, i let you guys know.
> i feel ya but for some damn reason it just bothers me that they dont work, especially because ALL my lights in my 63 work. EVERY single light works except the back up lights so i want to get them to work.
> *


back up and neutral safety switch are the sem one on the 63


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Feb 10 2011, 02:40 AM~19831683
> *back up and neutral safety switch are the sem one on the  63
> *


are they??? damn, thanx homie!!!


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

yup, when you see it should have 2 plugs 1 is for the reverse lights the other plug is so youll start it on park or neutral


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Feb 1 2011, 02:38 AM~19750946
> *the neutral safety switch is literly on the column look under the column underneath the dash and youll see it no need to take the steering wheel off  http://www.autozone.com/autozone/parts/Dur...tifier=893_0_0_
> *



WTF!! I cant find this damn switch, does anyone have pics of where it is?? im sure that fucker is staring at me right in the face but i dont see it!! Remember i got a manual tranny 3 speed on the column so i really dont know if that matters. i looked under the dash and i see all the wires coming from the turn signal switch but not the neural safety switch, help a brotha out!!


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

ok i think i found out why i cant find that stupid switch.......because the muthafucker isnt even there!! If im looking right you are correct its right underneath the dash and it shoul,d be mounted by two screws around the collar, well i see where the two screws go but no switch there so obviously im missing the switch completely, so now my concern is, what are going to be the wires going to this switch??? what color wires, maybe there hanging around somewhere underneath so i need to know what color or what wires and how many are going to this switch??? thanx!!!!


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

all right fellas here is the update on this. Like i said before the switch was not ev en there so i had no switch in the first place. Well looking at a electrical schematic that i had for a 63 i found the color wire that goes to the switch underneath the column so i jumped it with 12 volts and WAALLAAAAA!!! the reverse lights went on, so i went to auto parts store and they had a switch so i got but did not install it yet i got to find some mounting screws for it or get them at the hardware store. So now my only concern is finding a power wire to the switch, i guess i can just run a wire from the fuse block or find a power source for when the car is on but i finally solved my problem!!! THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS FOR YOUR HELP!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

